# Chance of admission in CMH Lahore



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

Fsc - 72.45%
matric - 75.22%
Uhs mcat - 60% (I assume)
What are my chances for the local seat at cmh?

My sat II is 1990. Bio - 660 chem - 660 and physics - 670
what are my chances for the foreign seat?


----------



## napster (Sep 12, 2012)

*Mod Edit*: This post has been edited to remove non-English text and offensive content.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

anyone else?


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

You stand a great chance according to CMH official website, foreign students with SAT-II score above 550 are exempted from MCAT and CMH college entry test. Here is the link: CMH-LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE

BEST OF LUCK!#happy


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

hey rizwan, 
i know that i am exempted from the entry tests. i will still be competing in my own category however. what are my chances in the foreign category?

and thanks for your post


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm sorry, I can't give you a precise answer because I myself just completed FSc-II this year and am based in Multan. But with your SAT-II result, i think you have a good chance (65-70%) of getting in (because I have heard, the students who apply on foreign seats are definitely selected+ it's the cash that counts). And, I have contacted CMH...let's see what they say.

By viewing the previous year's merit lists, we could get an idea about our own eligibility, but I have been trying to find the 2010-2011 CMH merit lists. Unfortunately, the links do not open and they are no longer available on the official website. 

So now, the best course of action would be to ask a mbbs/bds student currently studying at the college.


----------



## saraadel (Jul 5, 2014)

Ghani1992 said:


> Fsc - 72.45%
> matric - 75.22%
> Uhs mcat - 60% (I assume)
> What are my chances for the local seat at cmh?
> ...


I am asking this too late but did u get admission in cmh? 
You would probably know by now...what are my chances with the same sat score?
Thanks


----------



## Basmah (Aug 9, 2014)

i have a sat score of 2120 and an agregate of 85.7. According to the cmh site, local students can apply on sat basis too so with this agregate do i have a chance on local seat?


----------

